# Haie anlocken?



## Blauhai123 (23. März 2010)

Hallo

Ich dachte ich wende mich am besten, mal hier her, den 
nirgens konnte man mir meine Frage beantworten! Und zwar:
Ich habe mal gelesen und gehört, das das anlocken von Haien in der 2 Meilen Zone Verboten ist? Nun ja das soll 
überall so sein, und auch in Nord und Ostsee. Ich beziehe
jetzt mal auf Nord und Ostsee, nur mal ein Beispiel: Ich fahre
mit einem Boot raus auf die See, und will aber gezielt Haie
anlocken, mit Fischköder oder Chum ( Fischöl, innerein, Fischblut ) und das eben in dieser 2 Meilen Zone! Bekommt
man da irgentwie Ärger mit der Fischereibehörde oder muss
man da Strafe zahlen? Ach ja und als begrüntung, weil das
anlocken von Haien in der 2 Meilen Zone Verboten sein soll:
Wegen Schwimmer, Wassersport, zu nahe am Strand/Ufer.
Kann man dem ganzen Glauben schenken? Was sagt ihr 
dazu? Würde mich freuen wenn sich hier jemand drauf
Meldet!

Schöne Grüße aus Dresden
Georg|wavey:


----------



## Wollebre (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

wie ich sehe ist das hier Dein erster Auftritt. Dann stell Dich bitter erst einmal vor, wie alt Du bist, Fischereischein? wenn ja welche Angelerfahrung vorhanden. Ansonsten lösche das Posting oder stelle es am 1.April wieder rein.

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

Hi,
hatte wir das mit dem Hai vor ein paar Wochen nicht schon einmal 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Deep Sea (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

Lass´mal die Haie schön in Ruhe, lieber Georg|abgelehn, denn dieser Spezies wird weltweit übel mitgespielt.:r

Nur weil einige Zeitgenossen(hauptsächlich aus dem fernöstlichen Raum) scharf auf Haifischflossensuppe sind, werden den armen Kreaturen bei lebendigem Leibe die Flossen abgeschitten ( nennt sich auf Neudeutsch auch "finning).:v

Viele haben leider noch nicht begriffen, wie wichtig die Haie für das Ökosystem- Meer sind.#d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

Mach dir keine Sorgen um die Schwimmer, mittlerweile sind vor der dt. Ostseeküste sämtliche Badestrände mit Hainetzen gesichert!


----------



## Pargo Man (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> wie ich sehe ist das hier Dein erster Auftritt. Dann stell Dich bitter erst einmal vor, wie alt Du bist, Fischereischein? wenn ja welche Angelerfahrung vorhanden. Ansonsten lösche das Posting oder stelle es am 1.April wieder rein.
> 
> Grüße


 
... Ahoi Wolle, bist auf der richtigen Fährte: 

Ahoi Captain Quint... äh diesmal Georg,
#h
war'st zwischendurch in anderen Wespennestern unterwegs? 

Ich wünsch Dir beste Gesundheit, Georg.

Den Thread meinst Du sicher auch in diesem Anlauf nicht ernst. Schade, daß Du abgesehen von gelegentlichen Anzetteln von Fehden :r im AB oder BGB offenbar sonst keine Hobbies hast. 
#c

Admin: 
Es geht schon wieder los. :c
Danke im Voraus für Dein weises Agieren.

Aus dem Busch, 
PARGO


----------



## Blauhai123 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

Nein Nein Nein ihr habt mich Falsch verstanden! Ich will keine
Haie fangen, nur eine Antwort auf meine frage! Ich wusste
sonst nicht wo ich mich hin wenden sollte! Und ich will auch 
keine Fehden anzetteln! Brauche nur eine NORMALE Antwort!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## spy (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

In Rostock da gibt es doch so ein schönes Meeres Museum wo du die Kinder betreust. Frag die doch Mal bevor Dir hier irgendwer 'nen Bären aufbindet.


----------



## zandermouse (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

Am besten Du fährst raus auf den Pazifik,
wo Du Niemand stören kannst. Dort gehst
Du dann einfach planschen. Die Haie finden
Dich dann schon, da brauchst Du Dir keine
Sorgen machen.

Eine weitere Variante wäre das Jiggen an
geeigneten Hotspots. Wenn Du dann ständig
angeknabberte Fische fängst, weißt Du,
dass die Haie da sind. :m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## zanderzone (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

wat isn hier los??


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> wat isn hier los??


 
Ich verstehe auch nur die Hälfte....wenn überhaupt |kopfkrat


----------



## Bent Rod (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

Servus Schorsch mit der Kindersprach aus dem Big Game Board vor 3 Wochen `` WeißHai thread``.
Ich habe es sehr bedauert das du gesperrt wurdest .........so viel Spaß hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr - vieleicht können wir den jetzt hier mit dir haben !

Komm , mach noch ein paar Haie Schlachten threads auf - du bist der GEILSTE!!!


Long live King George |supergri|wavey:

Tl 
T


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

leute? was gehtn hier hab  habt ihr alle gesoffn???  ´vll will er ja nur mit ihnen tauchen oder bilder


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

Klasse, endlich mal nen Trööt wo ick nach 13 Postings nicht weis wat abgeht. Ick werd alt


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2010)

*AW: Haie anlocken?*

und da hier keiner weiss worum es geht und hier ( man achte auf die Neuanmeldungen ) nur eine neue Plattform gefunden wurde um eine Sache aufzurollen die in einem anderen Forum schon für Aufregung und Sperren gesorgt hat, mache ich hier dicht.
Gruss Knurri


----------

